# GK chaplain?



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

so I'm reading Grey Knights by Ben Counter and there's a Grey Knight Chaplain character

I thought each Grey Knight was a chaplain and librarian unto himself, is this an example of a BL fluff mistake?


----------



## Phil73805 (Feb 28, 2010)

No, it's an example of GW's movable fluff. They change things as they go along. I created a similar character for the GK in line with the old fluff when I was active on the Bolter and Chainsword forums which may well be in the codex in some form or other, a GK Battle Captain.


----------

